# How to remove the driver's side fender, near the corner light on 1998 Maxima GLE?



## ottos (Aug 20, 2016)

*How to remove the driver's side fender, near the corner light on 1998 Maxima GLE?*

I have everything disassembled EXCEPT for I think in 1 place where the driver's side fender connects to the bumper area. Do I need to remove the front bumper in order to get the fender off?


----------



## ottos (Aug 20, 2016)

Should I pound these out with a rubber mallet, in the short term, until I get a replacement fender at the junkyard?

I replaced the lights myself with new ones bought on Amazon. Now just want to get the fender fitting a bit more flush


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to remove the front bumper fascia to be able to remove a fender. The reason being there are a series of special clips that bind the two together. As you're removing the bumper, be real careful not to damage the clips.


----------



## ottos (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks much Rogoman!


----------

